# Paul Pierce or Tracy Mcgrady



## bindawg99 (Jul 19, 2003)

who would you rather have on your team?


----------



## TWiZDeD (Aug 3, 2003)

T-Mac. Better Defense, plus the way Pierce shot the 3 last year doesnt help his case


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

T-Mac, he's the best offensive player in the NBA and he single-handedly wins games. Not even close.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

McGrady McGrady McGrady

Pierce-25.9 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 4.4 apg, 3.6 Turnovers per game, 41.6% FG, 30.2% 3PT

McGrady-32.1, 6.5, 5.5, 2.6, 45.7%, 38.6%

Easily McGrady, no contest


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

McGrady. So highly athletic, excellent rebounder, great offense, amazing defense ... simply a very solid all around player.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

I like both players but McGrady is better.


----------



## DexNeffect (Jul 26, 2003)

i might actually take pierce on the defensive side of the ball. and as far as late game ability goes, i think its tought to put anyone in the game too far ahead of pierce. but i think its ok to say that mcgrady is the better player. takes less bad shots. makes his teammates better.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bindawg99</b>!
> who would you rather have on your team?


Neither. They play the same position as Kobe . I'd take TMac.


----------



## bindawg99 (Jul 19, 2003)

i am a celtics fan and i know some people might take this as a biased opinion but it think paul does a better job of getting other players involved. But i would give tracy the slight edge at all around player.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

T-Mac!


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Rodney Rog........ehhhh...........T-Mac...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

t-mac wins it all....:yes:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

T-mac, pierce can't create his own shot as good as McGrady.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pierce is close, but I would take Tmac easily. If I needed someone in the 4th quarter only though, I'd take Pierce over Tmac, Kobe, and KG all day.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe was #1 in 4th quater points this year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Kobe was #1 in 4th quater points this year.


I'm not 100% sure, but I believe you are incorrect on that one. I'm sure more people will chime in on this in a jiffy.


----------



## Moo2K4 (Jul 14, 2003)

I take Tracy McGrady in a heart beat. He's got better stats and he's just the better player. The only thing that Pierce is normally better at is the longball.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Kobe was #1 in 4th quater points this year.


I could have sworn it was Pierce. Regardless, if Pierce had the same athleticism as Kobe and TMac he'd be the better player. Everything he can already do on offense would be enhanced. He's also a pretty damn good defender and more athleticism could make him a stopper.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

T-Mac right now but the gap will be closer come next year. New offensive scheme and players will help Pierce tremendously.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

T-Mac. He is almost unstoppable on offense and has the potential to be a very very good player (as if he isn't already).


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

TMAC fa sho'....


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

It'd have to come down to the more complete player...

Ray Allen :woot:.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I'd take T-Mac but Pierce is the better 1-1 player


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

The truth was #1 in the 4th kobe was second.. tmac was like 8th  

During the reg. season id take tracy, but in the playoffs paul has proven he can win and carry his team, (Playoffs im taking The Truth)!!!


----------



## gonejay (Jun 11, 2002)

T-Mac no doubt!!!! His offense is just unstoppable!!!!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gonejay</b>!
> T-Mac no doubt!!!! His offense is just unstoppable!!!!


in the reg. season perhaps..

The magic have had just as good of teams as the celtics and they cant make it out the first.. 
The celtics every year put up a good showing.. 

Tracy is more exciting, but I like Pauls game better ( even over kobes  ) He has great fundamentals.. i.e. up and under, step back.. etc. 

I just remember that play where him and al harington were talkin smack and paul drilled it right in his face.. HE CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

T-Mac.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

definitley T-mac...this guys unstoppable offence


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> in the reg. season perhaps..
> ...


Tmac hasn't had as good a team around him. Antoine Walker, although overrated IMO, has been an All-Star. Tmac has had no one close to an All-Star playing by his side. This year he will. Other than that, both guys have not had great teams around them, but Pierce's have been better.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

T-Mac


Although, Piece is a bonafide scorcher when he's in the zone.


T-Mac is just better overall...


----------

